# selling corner flushers



## tdc (Mar 18, 2010)

copy and paste into your address bar, it should take you right there.

http://www.ebay.ca/sch/rebellionauctions/m.html?item=230875466098&sspagename=STRK%3AMESELX%3AIT&rt=nc&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649&_trksid=p4340.l2562<br>


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

:blink::blink::blink::blink::blink:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

And thanks for contributing so much of your time on Drywalltalk :blink:


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

How much for the tape measure? It was the only thing clean and useable in the pics.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I checked out your auctions. What a bunch of junk. I've given away better tools than that.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

tdc said:


> copy and paste into your address bar, it should take you right there.
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/sch/rebellionauctions/m.html?item=230875466098&sspagename=STRK%3AMESELX%3AIT&rt=nc&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649&_trksid=p4340.l2562<br>


Thanks man!
In case any of us wanted a heaping pile of sh!t, now we can get it for an awesome deal! :thumbsup:


----------



## Whosnxt1776 (Oct 4, 2012)

Maybe you should take your corner flusher and stab yourself in the jugular! F off scammer!


----------

